# Whats is this?



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Saw it a few weeks ago and was dying to buy one but i could be like those auctions that you pay £50 for a black plastic bag of god kows what (I have been to one in Sotton but never bought anything, just to clear that up!)

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=232


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh and it is true i do spend hours trawling through suppliers sites looking and reading, yours is a particularly good one Misters Opolis and Marine


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

lol - buy one and see 

Johnny

ps. - YOU may not be dissapointed


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmmm, i'm curious about it too


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> lol - buy one and see
> 
> Johnny
> 
> ps. - YOU may not be dissapointed


Oh now that's just not funny!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

See now the temptation is killing me!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> See now the temptation is killing me!


Hee hee


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

I was wondering the same too  

If only I had the cash spare to find out..... spent it all with you already. Get packing up those G220s and sent out so that I can get out there and play


----------

